# Looking for high price turnips! (500+)



## Hollyj264 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi there!
I’m really looking for somehow selling turnips at a high price (something like 500+)
I’ve got about 3 pockets to sell and would give some of the profit.
Both my 2 sisters and brother also have some to sell so we’d love it if we could all go ^-^
Anyone selling?
Give me a PM


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 12, 2020)

Also very interested! I don’t have a whole lot as I’m just getting into this stalk market - but I’d really appreciate it if anybody would let me come too!


----------



## Reploid (Apr 12, 2020)

I hope it’s ok that I post here too. I’m happy to leave a tip.


----------



## poppypeach (Apr 12, 2020)

It's Sunday in real time so there won't be a lot selling until later in the week.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Am also interested; if anyone has good prices, I would be willing to tip.


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 12, 2020)

same here with the turnips ready! will leave generous tip


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 12, 2020)

Also interested, 4 trips and tipping 200k per trip.


----------

